# Places to see in America?



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

What are some places I should go while in America? I want to see the statue of liberty. What else should I see?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

The list of things to see in the US would be so long it would take a month to read it. We are a very large diverse country. You need to be more specific.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree with John. We could probably name at least one attraction in each state that can be considered a must-see.


----------



## jmspringbok (Oct 24, 2007)

Our South African relatives were very impressed with the Grand Canyon in Arizona. I think Yellowstone is neat, there is nothing else like it in the world. Hit Colorado and the mountains- a drive up 14,000+ Mt. Evans is always fun or Pikes Peak in Colorado Springs. There is alot to see in the US.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jmspringbok said:


> Our South African relatives were very impressed with the Grand Canyon in Arizona.


I flew over the Grand Canyon in a small 12 seater tour plane ... I'd recommend driving to it rather than doing this as I dont think you appreciate it quite so much flying over as actually standing on the edge


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I've flown ever, stood on the edge, and ridden a mule to the bottom. Each experience is different.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

synthia said:


> I've flown ever, stood on the edge, and ridden a mule to the bottom. Each experience is different.


Wow .... the mule riding must have been a real experience 
What I meant was I dont think I got a real experience of the depth from the air, although of course I probably saw a lot more of it than I would have had I been driving.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The mule thing was amazing. We got caught in a snow storm on the way up, and it was miserable but absolutely beautiful. The snow was heavy enough to close roads and strand me in a lodge for a couple of days. It is beautiful there in the snow.


----------



## ZARTAN (Nov 18, 2007)

you need to see newport rhode island. its not a place where a lot of people go but its the most beautiful place ive seen. they have these nice mansions there and its close to the ocean. its also not that expensive especially when you stay in motel 6


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Las Vegas is a must!
An adult amusement park......

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder 
Portugal


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Mamacats said:


> Las Vegas is a must!
> An adult amusement park......
> 
> Diane aka Mamacats
> ...


I agree that Las Vegas is a must see. Even if you don't gamble it is a spectacular sight to see and there are lots of things to do. We visit there quite frequently.


----------



## Erynn (Jan 15, 2008)

I live only a few hours from Las Vegas but has never been over there, are there the places for hiking and kayaking? I think if one has the chance to drive through and explore HWY 1 along west cost and HWY 101 through WA and British Columbia, it would sum up the most beautiful mountains and oceansides. I love Big Sur- Central California- no mobile-phone, no newspapers, no T.V; just mountain ranges meeting the blue ocean. I also fall for Ashland in Oregon because it rains beautifully-it's the most beautiful place to be in spring and fall.


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

As you have seen Away; as John has said; we each have a whole list of places we would like to suggest...I myself have moved more than 20 times in my life; *no my dad was not military; though I am a Navy vet*; but there are a few places even I can suggest depending on wherever you might be visiting and what your own tastes are...for example; if you love nature and will be visiting CA. then I would like to suggest Sequoia National Park...*HUMONGOUS; gorgeous trees there*...However if you are going to be visiting DC and like museums, plays and classical music then I can suggest good museums like The Smithsonian, and for classical music I would suggest The National Philharmonic...When it comes to plays by themselves...many of our bigger cities have their own theaters with various types of plays...also you might check out a few drama depts from various universities...in fact...UMass Dartmouth in North Dartmouth, MA. might still do a summer performance or two for free in their outdoor amphitheater...You just bring your own refreshments though they do NOT allow alcohol on campus so security will get you if you try and sneak it in...If you like sea life; some of the big cities like Boston have excellent aquariums and if you are going to either San Diego, CA. or Florida; then you could try one of our Sea Worlds...I know there is a third Sea World, but I don't remember where it is located...and of course if you like being a kid once in a while; try some of our Amusement Parks whether they be a Six Flags, a smaller locally known amusement park; Knotts Berry Farm; or even either Disneyland, Disney World, or Epcot Center...I hope that helps at least some...


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh forgot to mention...you might want to check out our zoos too...we have some nice ones...


----------



## sunnyhouse (May 15, 2008)

Starting in NYC is great idea but when you finish with the big apple, take short drive down Atlantic city. it’s not las Vegas but it will be just fine, when you run out of money take another short drive down Washington DC and see the white house and maybe president Bush. drive back to philly have some cheese steak.


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Sunny if they do what you say; which is actually a terrific suggestion by the way; then they should go from Philly to Hershey and Gettysburg as well... Hershey has a terrific amusement park with lots of hotels in the area...including one that has a total theme around chocolate to the point it has a spa that does total chocolate body wraps AND the restaurant serves dessert FIRST before the main meal...as well as leaving chocolates in the room not only on your bed but in the bathroom as well; right next to the toiletries. Gettysburg has Civil War re-enactments that people from all over the country go to see...


----------



## Erynn (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you look into travelling with Amtrack-the overnight train? You can purchase the pass onlineat Amtrack website, and you plan your trip for the whole month! You can go from north to south then connect to west going towards east, and see the whole country. Amtrack has a very comfortable private room too. The train stop at big cities and attractions. I think it's very fun to plan the trip, you can rent the car at each stop( big city) and then go around after getting info from the visitor info. in my opinion, I think everyone should try to travel by train around America once. It's very inexpensive and so much fun.


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

I should make a small warning here; many Americans feel that Amtrak stinks now for three reasons...The rooms; unless they came down in price; are rather expensive these days; often costing as much as $400 depending on where you are going to; meaning if it is just for one night it is extremely expensive. The schedule for arrival in each city is no longer reliable; often causing delays by two or more hours...*the reason being that the frieght companies that ship via train own the rails so they make their trains have first priority; often causing the Amtrak train's late schedule...the final thing being that the food on the trains...well more specifically; the food in the dining cars...stinks now...it would be more enjoyable to get off the train if you have enough time; to buy something at a nearby restaurant...often some are in the stations...and then get back on the train to eat... The last thing to mention is that; if you are sight seeing granted it won't make much of a difference, but if you have a specific destination to get to in whatever amount of time; some of the layovers can be long and tedious...Also many of the older scheduled times have been discontinued due to cutbacks...

Anyway I thought I would point this all out so anyone interested would know exactly what they would be getting into with Amtrak these days...


----------

